# 3D Printing > 3D Printer Parts, Filament & Materials >  Where do you all purchase filament?

## JustinDS89

Hello,

I am curious where you all purchase your filament online? I'm not exactly looking for particular brands unless their site is a place to purchase from.

I am just wondering what sites sell/distribute different brands of 3d filament in the U.S.?

Justin

----------


## curious aardvark

got a couple uk specific sites I've used - but primarily I use amazon or ebay.

If you're looking for samples of different filaments these guys are extremely good: https://www.globalfsdusa.com/

----------


## JustinDS89

Ah okay, I usually go through Amazon too myself. 

Any particular brands on eBay? Haven't really purchased from there.

I am mainly looking for other places to purchase so when a particular color or type of filament is out on Amazon I can find it somewhere else if needed.

I will check them out though.

----------


## curious aardvark

to be honest, these days,  I mainly use ebay for whatever they have that's really cheap. 
The quality of even the cheapest pla has gone up so much in the last few years, that price point is my main criteria. 

That said I do have favourite filaments. 
Flashforge semi-translucent red pla is an awesome filament, good price and just great to print with and tough as old boots ! 
I'm also a huge fan of sienoc flexible pla. It's every bit as good as polymakers polyflex - but half the price and has an almost pearlescent finish. 
For basics like black and white filaments - it is usually whatever is cheapest at the time. 
Been down as low as £9 with delivery _(p&p is very important when you're dealing with items that mostly weigh over 1kg)
_
Amazon prime is you friend. I have it for my business anyway. 
That said you can also get free postage from ebay - if you do, make sure it's shipping from YOUR country. Or the scumbags at the inland revenue will charge you a lot of money to import it !

----------


## JustinDS89

> to be honest, these days,  I mainly use ebay for whatever they have that's really cheap. 
> The quality of even the cheapest pla has gone up so much in the last few years, that price point is my main criteria. 
> 
> That said I do have favourite filaments. 
> Flashforge semi-translucent red pla is an awesome filament, good price and just great to print with and tough as old boots ! 
> I'm also a huge fan of sienoc flexible pla. It's every bit as good as polymakers polyflex - but half the price and has an almost pearlescent finish. 
> For basics like black and white filaments - it is usually whatever is cheapest at the time. 
> Been down as low as £9 with delivery _(p&p is very important when you're dealing with items that mostly weigh over 1kg)
> _
> ...


Awesome, thanks for the reply. I may have to check what's available on eBay.

I do buy most of mine on Amazon though and it's usually what ever is cheapest in the color I need that also has decent reviews.

Would like a couple of go to sites that specialize in 3D filament for the hard to find colors/materials or out of stock ones.

----------


## curious aardvark

did you check out my previous link to: https://www.globalfsdusa.com/

----------


## Gramps50

If you have a Micro Center close they have both PLA & PETG. If you order the PLA online and pick it up it's $14.95 for most of it. The brand is Inland which is made my eSun. Think they do mail order also

----------


## curious aardvark

esun stuff is pretty good filament.

----------


## JustinDS89

I did not, but I will check that site out. I have used eSun and it seems to be affordable and works well.

I don't have a Micro Center nearby.

----------


## 3DMark

Just here   https://3dcustom.ca/filament?olsPage=products,   they sale filament PM, it's the filament maker for Prusa Filament

----------


## BearsFan

Just recently bought some filaments from cheap3dfilaments.com

Was actually sent this website from a friend. I am usually buying in bulk for my school, so it was nice to get free shipping from them. Only used PLA, but just noticed they expanded to PETG and flex... prices are reasonable.

----------


## brendlo

Another vote for esun. Good quality and the price is reasonable.

----------


## BSCdan

My company just finished production on a new line of PLA. We've been selling our flagship product, PLAyPHAb for a couple of years now. It's used at dozens of Universities across the country including Yale's Ultimaker Makerspace, and now Duke's Makerspace. The new PRO PLA product is manufactured to the same standards as PLAyPHAb but without the PHA additive. If you're intersted in trying either out, let me know.

https://www.3dprintlife.com/http/www...aments/pro-pla

----------


## esteel

But primarily I use amazon or Tianse 3D.

----------


## Susanne

There are many stores that offer 3d printing filaments online. You can compare their prices and buy from the best supplier.  I buy all the 3d printing filaments and accessories from Mechsolutions. Their products are very high quality and the cost is very reasonable.

----------

